# Koran angelfish discoloring



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

My Koran angel fish is loosing it's it's colors and has a tear on the tail fin. What can be the issue?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

My guess is that you have a Junvenile Angel and he is changing to his adult coloring.
Aquarium Fish: Tropical Freshwater Fish and Saltwater Fish for Home Aquariums


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

Very much possible but why is the tail fin torn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

khacho2 said:


> Very much possible but why is the tail fin torn.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Either a nipper got him, or he got it stuck o a rock some place.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

what are your water params?

how old is this fish? did you QT it? was it purchased in this condition? is it eating?


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

My tank params are all good QT and DT. I quarantined it fir 10 days with some extreme garlic. It was purchased in good condition. And I have the fish for about 15 days
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

And it is eating fine
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

When going from juvi too adult the colors kinda blend in together, giving it a mottled look, like its washed out. Blending all the colors together, they tend to look, "weird". White washes in also.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

10 days in a QT isnt effective as disease sometimes wont show for about 10 days. if it is eating healthy thats a good sign. lets hope its just changing to its adult phase as reefing said.


----------



## Logansbloodyclaw (Mar 30, 2012)

QT time should be about 4 weeks,


----------

